# Copperhead in the kennel AGAIN



## Jeff Raines (Apr 4, 2011)

Back in Oct. Hemi got bit. At 7:00 tonight Bella got bit.

I was out working in the yard and heard her yelp.The other dogs were barking at a spot so I took off.
Right beside a doghouse was a 33 inch copperhead.
Benadryl has been given.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 4, 2011)

...


----------



## smessler34 (Apr 4, 2011)

man! thats as big as they come right there!...sorry to here about the dog..hows it doing?


----------



## jkk6028 (Apr 4, 2011)

good luck jeff.....hope everything turns out ok


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 4, 2011)

smessler34 said:


> man! thats as big as they come right there!...sorry to here about the dog..hows it doing?



She is resting calmly in the living room


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Apr 4, 2011)

Thats a big copperhead !!!!

Hope your pup feels better tomorrow.....


----------



## smessler34 (Apr 4, 2011)

good to here...i lost a great bay dog to a rattler bite to the side of the head. 

hey just a thought...i worked on a quail farm in camden county years ago..we used to spread moth balls all the way around the coops ..kept snakes and rodent down to nil...mabey you otta throw a few around the pen...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 4, 2011)

And I was fixing to go in the pen and dig the holes for their roof.The snake was killed with the post hole diggers


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 4, 2011)

smessler34 said:


> good to here...i lost a great bay dog to a rattler bite to the side of the head.
> 
> hey just a thought...i worked on a quail farm in camden county years ago..we used to spread moth balls all the way around the coops ..kept snakes and rodent down to nil...mabey you otta throw a few around the pen...



I'll try that.
A few months ago I took out the auto feeders to keep the mice and then the snakes away


----------



## packrat (Apr 4, 2011)

*snakes*

Draw a perimeter around your kennel with granular chlorine,
even after it dissolves and soaks into theground, the vapors will stay at ground level for quite some time. It can be found in the swimming pool section at any Mega-Mart. It will kill grass, but a snake can't take it.


----------



## fishfryer (Apr 4, 2011)

I've never had to contend with your problem.Some of the old folks used to believe that powdered sulphur would repel snakes,I can't say.I've never tried it.I really feel sorry for your dog,hope it recovers soon.


----------



## Jranger (Apr 4, 2011)

Dang Jeff, hate to hear it. Hope she hangs tough...


----------



## wmahunter (Apr 4, 2011)

I lost 2 pointers to a rattlesnake in their run several years ago.  Installed 24" hardware cloth to the chain link fence and 2" into the ground all the way around and don't think a snake can get in now...haven't so far anyway.
Hope your pup recovers fully.


----------



## Chuck Terry (Apr 4, 2011)

Sorry about the bite!  It is bad enough to get hounds bit out running but striking them  in the kennel is an act of war!   I don't go out hunting snakes but if I were you I would do my best to exterminate them around the kennel or atleast drive them away!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 5, 2011)

Bella is doing fine this morn.Swelling has gone down some and she's a little more active.


----------



## specialk (Apr 5, 2011)

hydrated lime(hot lime).....10 bucks for a 50lb bag sifted around your entire kennel about 18 inches wide will do the trick.....50 lbs will last me the entire spring/summer......


----------



## Money man (Apr 5, 2011)

I was curious, with the suggestions of chlorine and other deterrents. With an animal that is bred to have a sniffer that is among the best in the animal world, wouldn't there be some issues with surrounding them with an odor that is less than pleasant, such as chlorine?

I know snakes smell with their tongue and have to get close, etc but a dog can pretty much catch wind of a dog in heat form a half mile away. What would a constant perimeter of odor do to them?

I ask the question out of admitted ignorance on the subject so flame away if need be but a serious answer would be appreciated.


----------



## wmahunter (Apr 5, 2011)

Money man said:


> I was curious, with the suggestions of chlorine and other deterrents. With an animal that is bred to have a sniffer that is among the best in the animal world, wouldn't there be some issues with surrounding them with an odor that is less than pleasant, such as chlorine?
> 
> I know snakes smell with their tongue and have to get close, etc but a dog can pretty much catch wind of a dog in heat form a half mile away. What would a constant perimeter of odor do to them?
> 
> I ask the question out of admitted ignorance on the subject so flame away if need be but a serious answer would be appreciated.



This is one of the first things that popped into my mind also.


----------



## Coon Doggie (Apr 5, 2011)

That is not a bad question to ask, I have always thought about this myself. I can tell you I have had dogs on concrete for about 27 years and have always used CLOROX, and HYDRATED LIME to clean the kennels, I know it will make them sneeze a little, but I not ever noticed it to effect them. I have killed several snakes around farm, but never one in or around kennel. I know CHLORINE is used in swimming pools. I hope this helps you out a little. I would like to know more myself. I also use WHITE VINEGAR for cleaning kennels. I also want to keep snakes away from kennels. I did not intend to jack post, I hope your dog is O.K.

Greg Lavender


----------



## plottman25 (Apr 5, 2011)

Money man said:


> I was curious, with the suggestions of chlorine and other deterrents. With an animal that is bred to have a sniffer that is among the best in the animal world, wouldn't there be some issues with surrounding them with an odor that is less than pleasant, such as chlorine?
> 
> I know snakes smell with their tongue and have to get close, etc but a dog can pretty much catch wind of a dog in heat form a half mile away. What would a constant perimeter of odor do to them?
> 
> I ask the question out of admitted ignorance on the subject so flame away if need be but a serious answer would be appreciated.



I dont think it would really do much harm.  Take a skunk for instance, im sure i would rather smell chlorine than a skunk.  Weve had dog get sprayed by a skunk and tree coons in the same night. So its not going to affect them.  A lot of people will tell you if a skunk sprays your dog you might as well go home because they are done for the night.  Daddy had a bluetick that was trashy on skunks but would tree a coon after that all night long.


----------



## Money man (Apr 5, 2011)

Good comments so far. I will add that I fully recognize that what a dog finds offensive and what I find offensive are two different things. For instance, I have never had a desire to roll around in some road kill or a big pile of poop but I have seen a dog do it. I have to consider that maybe the opposite is true also in that something I don't mind the smell of, might be unsettling to a sensitive sniffer if he were surrounded by it 24/7.  

I didn't know the answer so I thought I would ask.

I have seen enough of Jeff's posts to think he won't mind the question being asked but I am glad his pup is ok. I would think a bad smell is better than a bite bite any day of the week.


----------



## FrancoMo (Apr 5, 2011)

i been using the Hydrated lime under my kennels for 4 years now and never seen a snake around mine !


----------



## Wild Turkey (Apr 5, 2011)

Copperheads. Haul the dead one for miles away to dispose of.
An old man told me once the rest of the group will search for the dead one and hang around.


----------



## thomas gose (Apr 5, 2011)

you need to transplant spme King snakes!!!!!!


----------



## CamoCop (Apr 5, 2011)

thomas gose said:


> you need to transplant spme King snakes!!!!!!



one good thing about having a "hog problem" is the snake problem goes away.  moth balls will repel snakes, you just have to keep applying them every couple weeks.  we had a dog hit by a cotton mouth one time in the head and our vet told us that the best place for a dog to get bit is in the head.  he said the head has the lowest circulation and to give the dog milk.  it will help draw the poison out.


----------



## dick7.62 (Apr 5, 2011)

I looked at a commercial snake repellant that contained mothballs and sulphur.  I did not try it so I don't know if it works.  Mothballs and sulphur bought separately was cheaper than the ready mixed snake repellant.


----------



## Jim P (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm glad she is getting better. How often do you give the dog benadryl and how much?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 5, 2011)

Money man said:


> I have seen enough of Jeff's posts to think he won't mind the question being asked but I am glad his pup is ok.


I'm a drivler subjects change all the time


Jim P said:


> I'm glad she is getting better. How often do you give the dog benadryl and how much?



I went by the directions for a childs weight.

Bella is acting like her old self,so I put her back outside but in a kennel by herself so the others can't get to rough with her.
Put the dog food in and she didn't hesitate


----------



## Nytrobud1 (Apr 5, 2011)

Put 10 to 20 moth balls in panty hose and tie them arround the kennels,that'll keep the snakes away


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 5, 2011)

Nytrobud1 said:


> Put 10 to 20 moth balls in panty hose and tie them arround the kennels,that'll keep the snakes away



Yeah, but it's likely to draw HOQuack in.


----------



## packrat (Apr 5, 2011)

*chlorine*

Hasn't affected my jack-fiests in the least.
They can smell a squirrel poot before it does it.


----------



## JBax26 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hope Bella is ok Jeff.  You know i lost her mother about 2 years ago due to a snake bite.  She got bit in the neck and didn't make it.


----------



## Back_40 (Apr 6, 2011)

wmahunter said:


> I lost 2 pointers to a rattlesnake in their run several years ago.  Installed 24" hardware cloth to the chain link fence and 2" into the ground all the way around and don't think a snake can get in now...haven't so far anyway.
> Hope your pup recovers fully.



X100 - This is the best long term solution!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 6, 2011)

JBax26 said:


> Hope Bella is ok Jeff.  You know i lost her mother about 2 years ago due to a snake bite.  She got bit in the neck and didn't make it.



I hate to hear that.....Bella was ready to join the others in the pack so I put her back with them.Other that a little swelling abover her eye(where she was bit) and some loose skin on the neck ya can't tell she was bit.


----------



## Jim P (Apr 7, 2011)

Good to hear, she is a good looking little girl.


----------

